# Lighted Display corner shelf



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

My house has one of those old, corner built-ins..it houses some gas equipment, so I cant get rid of it completely..I tore out the top shelves and installed some theater curtains and a LED light bar..I still have some finishing work and paint on the built it,and iron some of the wrinkles on the curtain, but its almost done!!
I also thinking of making it into a "Ticket Booth"



With Lights On--


Lights Off--


My big head compared to Batman..its a 31 inch statue


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks good! Creative use.:T


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

That is pretty cool! As far as the wrinkles on your backdrop - you can simply steam it and they will come out. I like your idea and am thinking where I can do something like that!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

wow. Very impressive. Is this is one of the main rooms or in a bedroom? My wife would want me to put china plates there if it was one of the main rooms and if it was a bedroom, she would want some art decorations! lol


----------

